

32 Hour StartUp - rrbp
http://32hourstartup.com

======
goldins
Nice idea, especially for $11 USD. :-) It will be interesting to see the
turnout and MVPs.

Wish it was offered in my area.

Sidenote: Some relative links seem to be broken (#/contact, #/ideas...)

~~~
rrbp
This is taking place in one of the engineering colleges in chennai, south
india. almost most of students come out of the engineering colleges without
much knowledge about programming. This event has every chance to make them
take up learning to code.

